# Voodoo fix



## snake (May 4, 2016)

I recently blew out my first set of voodoo bands. My second bands were made of a latex free material and I was having a problem getting them to grip to the previous turn. Here's my fix and I found it to be a stronger wrap. Leave a small gap between the last turn and cover it with the next turn. If you ever had a band role up into a ball while your putting them on, this seems to prevent it.

These are the black ones but are the same mm as my red ones. Next time I buy a set, I will not get the latex free ones. They just don't have the holding strength and tend to be too slippery.


----------



## curtisvill (May 4, 2016)

I love voodoo wraps. They have helped immensely with tennis/golfers elbow issue I have. Thanks for the tip


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 4, 2016)

Good tip.

You might be wrapping a little too tight there. You only want like maybe 70% tension.


----------



## snake (May 4, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Good tip.
> 
> You might be wrapping a little too tight there. You only want like maybe 70% tension.



I still remember the first guy who put them on me at a meet and he cranked them tight. 

They are wrapped tight but the relief I get, especially from my IT band is instantaneous. I have found that doing them right before I hit the hay has given me better sleep.


----------



## bugman (May 4, 2016)

You have beautiful knees..  sorry, that was off topic. We jsy got our floss in monday.  I'll take any tips I can get.


----------



## mickems (May 4, 2016)

Voodoo floss is great.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 4, 2016)

Must of just got out of the bath after a fresh leg shave ...


----------



## saltylifter (May 11, 2016)

Nice tips 
70 % wrap strength 
And shave legs before showing pics of leg wraps


----------

